
Ajit Pai's Net Neutrality Shell Game - dingoonline
https://www.wired.com/story/net-neutrality-fiber-optic-internet/
======
thisacctforreal
I don't understand the headline, but the content is good.

It's about Wilson, NC's success in running their own lit fiber network; "lit"
meaning they run the retail services too.

Notably they offer a pre-paid plan ($10 min deposit) for $1.15 a day, with an
automated system to cut service, and is a phone call away to setup, cancel, or
switch between the $40 montly offering.

In contrast to Comcast's gov't mandated "Internst Essentials", Wilson's public
ISP offers 50Mbps/50Mbps, to Comcast's 20Mbps/2Mbps. And you can't even sign
up if you have had a monthly plan in the past 90 days, or have owed money
within the past year!

Repealing Net Neutrality would mostly be a non-issue if competition were
possible.

Linked in the article [1] is San Fransisco's plan for laying "dark fiber",
which, opposed to lit fiber, is strictly infastructure to be leased to ISPs
offering services. This setup should largely mitigate NN worries, as there
will be ISPs that can differentiate services based on it.

There are times I'd like to have potentially-anti-competitive zero-rating
services, but only in the case there is a resonable neutral service available.

